# anyone needs help "central jersey or the shore"



## dakotaworld (Nov 25, 2005)

i don't have plow on my truck yet but if someone needs an extra driver. let me know. iam available 24 seven. i can be reached at 732-610-8870. my name is Marc. have good lic. and good driving record. call anytime. 
iam planning on putting a plow on my truck by the end of the month. 
currently iam mortgage broker part time and own bait and tackle shop in point pleasant. i live in millstone but i can travel were ever you need me. just call and let me know. i can be there with hour or so. :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------

